# Makita Batteries



## Tashler (Mar 4, 2006)

I have the original LiIon set from ten years ago. Replaced the drill 5 or 6 years ago. Got some new batteries then as well. So all the batteries I have are on their way out, so I bout two 3AH and a 4AH with a new charger.

I can't for the life of me get the 4AH on a tool. Feels like something is blocking it, but I see nothing different between the two.

Anyone else have this problem? Am I just missing something or just need to force it more? Didn't want to break anything before I get to use it.


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

Might be time to upgrade your drill or stick with three amp
http://www.makita.co.nz/technology/LXT.lsd#compatibility


----------



## Tashler (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn. I should have known this was going to cost me more money. Now I have to figure out how to get this past the wife.
Hate replacing things that aren't broken.
Thanks


----------



## mikecarsy (Oct 2, 2013)

It could be to do with the tab thingy.

But doing so could void the warranty.

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-fit-the-Makita-LCT-battery-onto-your-LXT-co/?ALLSTEPS


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Just remove the tabs on the tools. Body only tools are cheap as chips so don't worry about the warranty. It's just makitas way of making you buy new tools. If i was not so invested in their tools i would have jumped ship after that little move of theirs. Next they will start putting software into batteries and tools so you cant make them work together.


----------



## LockTalk (Dec 15, 2014)

Tashler said:


> Damn. I should have known this was going to cost me more money. Now I have to figure out how to get this past the wife.
> 
> Hate replacing things that aren't broken.
> 
> Thanks



There's also a tab on the battery you can take off if you don't want to take anything off the tool, let me know if you need some pictures and I can dig some of my batteries out and take some 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Stick with the three amp until the tool is shot


----------



## LockTalk (Dec 15, 2014)

BCConstruction said:


> Just remove the tabs on the tools. Body only tools are cheap as chips so don't worry about the warranty. It's just makitas way of making you buy new tools. If i was not so invested in their tools i would have jumped ship after that little move of theirs. Next they will start putting software into batteries and tools so you cant make them work together.



You say this about makita but I've often thought about the changes the other platforms (mainly black and yellow) have made over the years, think they have the 14.4 v then 18v old school type, then they went to a fancier 18v XRP then they came out with the 24v then they came back with the 20v max that they are finally running with. 
Don't get me wrong the little Battery thing pissed me off too but at least I could fix it without buying an all new line 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

But Dewalt is making an adapter that will allow use of thier 18v tools with the Li. Makes up for a lot of sins.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

VinylHanger said:


> But Dewalt is making an adapter that will allow use of thier 18v tools with the Li. Makes up for a lot of sins.


Yeah, 5 years later. My hero....


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

BCConstruction said:


> Just remove the tabs on the tools. Body only tools are cheap as chips so don't worry about the warranty.


That is what I would do since the warranty is non existent anymore :thumbsup: Don't touch the 4amp battery as it will be under warranty for the next few years. 

Of course you could just throw the tool under another contractors vehicle, and when you get home..."Honey, Joe ran my tool over and now I need a new one!" Go to Ebay and get an upgrade :clap:


----------



## Tashler (Mar 4, 2006)

Peter_C said:


> Of course you could just throw the tool under another contractors vehicle, and when you get home..."Honey, Joe ran my tool over and now I need a new one!" :clap:


That is something we talk about quite often. Have to fill a NEED, not a DESIRE. Haven't had the balls to do it yet, and that has saved me a LOT of money.

Think I'll try grinding the tabs off the tools. At 10 years old, I kinda think I'm out of warranty.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Technically, the reason that the old tools won't fit the new batteries is because the old tools don't have the additional electrical protections intended to work with the new batteries. In other words, it's to protect the battery, not the tool. That said, it's a pretty slim chance of actually hurting the batteries, and if you did, they would probably still be replaced under warranty.


----------



## Tashler (Mar 4, 2006)

Well, I'm not one to go modifying tools regularly, but I took out the old Dremel and ground down the little obstacles. Everything worked. So far.

Hope the old tools don't wreck the new batteries. Those things ain't cheap.


----------



## C&C Custom Trim (Apr 20, 2014)

The key is gonna be to stop as soon as you notice the slightest power drop and recharge to keep from over discharging the batteries. Drop a lithium battery below three volts per cell and it'll explode.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

VinylHanger said:


> But Dewalt is making an adapter that will allow use of thier 18v tools with the Li. Makes up for a lot of sins.


 There is also an adapter for Makita 18v pod tools to run the 18v LIon batteries.


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

I noticed that the 1.5ah batteries won't fit the cordless reciprocating saw and 6 1/2" circular saw. Only the 3Ah batteries will fit them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

LockTalk said:


> You say this about makita but I've often thought about the changes the other platforms (mainly black and yellow) have made over the years, think they have the 14.4 v then 18v old school type, then they went to a fancier 18v XRP then they came out with the 24v then they came back with the 20v max that they are finally running with.
> Don't get me wrong the little Battery thing pissed me off too but at least I could fix it without buying an all new line
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, which line hasn't done that? Even ryobi, king of the same battery pack, had a 14.4 line. It was the defacto technology available at the time. You can't blame a company for offering what was the greatest available at the time. As technology matures, technology changes. Heck, our 12v lines do more work faster and lighter (probably cheaper) than the 14.4 of yesterday. That was 1992. I think in 1994 they introduced the 18v.

XRP (li batteries) were not available when the original dewalt 18v came out around 1994. 2007 was around when the XRP came out. Heck, my cell phone didn't have a Lithium battery until 2002? So now there was an option for your dewalt tools from 1994 to use 2007 tech. Not too shabby, being able to breath new life into 13 year old tech. 

The switch to 20v (still 18v) was a switch to a slide pack- allowing better ergonomics. I also think they moved the electronics permanently into the handle, instead of being in the pack, which allows for cheaper battery manufacturing. Interestingly enough on the 12v side, they did the same thing, but Bosch, Milwaukee, Ridgid, and most others are still in the handle. I believe makita is switching to 12v slide packs as well. 

Yes, the 24v (and the 36v) were kinda flops. In the race for more power, Dewalt, bosch, milwaukee, ridgid, etc all played the 24v and some played the 36v game... and lost. Some players, such as ridgid at least allowed some of their 24v tools to operate at 18v. 

But here's the thing; when we say history repeats itself, arent we headed down that path again? Dewalt has a 40v (which is really 36) power pack now- new companies springing up that make these battery packs that are double capacity. I can only assume Makita has a patent on the double battery pack system.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Builders Inc. said:


> I noticed that the 1.5ah batteries won't fit the cordless reciprocating saw and 6 1/2" circular saw. Only the 3Ah batteries will fit them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can only assume that the draw would possibly damage the battery.


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

I took the multi tool to all of my 1.5 batteries so they fit everything. Never had any problems


----------

